# Does anyone build classical skyscrapers anymore?



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

ainttelling said:


> I also hate that eurocrap.


What eurocrap? Are you referring to the buildings I posted?

Sorry ainttelling, but those last examples you posted look disturbingly tacky.. 
Actually those are amongst the cheapest and ugliest in that category I've ever seen. Damn.


I also can't agree with this (regarding that Astana Stalinist monster you posted):


ainttelling said:


> It will wipe the floor with Triumph Palace any day.



Moscow Triumph Palace is way more classy in this regard (esp. the spire), even if I don't like it at all.









by Emporis









by flickr









flickr


About the group: Sorry, I was involved in some heavy business and didn't have a break for the internetz lately. I started promoting the group just before you typed that post (see here e.g.).
Calling me a lazy bum for whatever is quite inappropriate. There are people who have to work, whilst leisure time is heavily limited. But I'll probably go deeper into this flickr stuff now.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

erbse said:


> What eurocrap? Are you referring to the buildings I posted?


No, the Renaissance high-rises.



> Sorry ainttelling, but those last examples you posted look disturbingly tacky..
> Actually those are amongst the cheapest and ugliest in that category I've ever seen. Damn.


Oh, OK... I think they are perfect!



> Moscow Triumph Palace is way more classy in this regard (esp. the spire), even if I don't like it at all.


^^ Archetypal kitsch. The Art Deco elements of the Triumph of Astana (that's how it's called), on the other hand, make me melt. :yes:



> About the group: Sorry, I was involved in some heavy business and didn't have a break for the internetz lately. I started promoting the group just before you typed that post (see here e.g.).
> Calling me a lazy bum for whatever is quite inappropriate. There are people who have to work, whilst leisure time is heavily limited. But I'll probably go deeper into this flickr stuff now.


Sorry (it just I was wondering what to do for the last - how long has it been - one-two months? weather I should search for a new admin - but if I find someone then it could screw up your vision for the group - so there I was waiting all this time and worrying - a polite things would had been to drop a note, I think...)


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Wells Fargo is the best building posted in this thread. It is top quality and not a rip off at all like so many being posted. It doesn't feel fake at all


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

a lot of people confuse good architecture with what they're used to seeing. or they confuse fashion with architectural worth. 

under a strict definition, 'classical' skyscrapers never existed, as the ancient greeks didn't have access to the various technological and materials developments that eventually enabled the construction of 'classical' skyscrapers.

when people think of the 'classical' early 20th century skyscrapers of chicago or detroit or new york or moscow, they're thinking of the various neo-historicist styles that were grafted onto modern steel frames. the things built now are usually either postmodern (as in the astana stuff), or neo-traditional. but because of cost constraints, very, very few of the present day buildings can have the level of intricacy of the older skyscrapers.

technically it's possible to rebuild something like general electric tower or the tribune building, but it will be damned expensive. 



















maybe with future developments in automated, bespoke construction, the fine detailing will once again be attainable efficiently?

_photos from wikipedia_


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish they build a really tall residential high-rise in this style.










From: Iran's Historical Architecture.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

ainttelling said:


> I also hate that eurocrap.


Says someone with exceptionally bad taste. :lol:
The buildings you prefer couldn't look more tackier or cheaper...


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> Says someone with exceptionally bad taste. :lol:
> The buildings you prefer couldn't look more tackier or cheaper...


Says someone from europe - the kitchiest culture on earth. That also failed at skyscrapers.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I initially thought you're European Russian, Alexei 



(Btw, there's nothing like a "European culture". There are European culture*s*, though. Humongous difference.)


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

erbse said:


> I initially thought you're European Russian, Alexei


I may be Russian but a Eurasianist.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

almost all of the historicist stuff built now is more postmodern than neo-historical. unfortunately postmodern is unfashionably and mostly derided now. non-occidential european designs are further singled out for criticism, not because they're objectively worse than neo second empire (i.e. skyscrapers with mansard roofs and dormers), but because people just aren't used to seeing the non european styles.

but then i'd rather see more buildings along the lines of ainttelling's avatar, as that's a more honest expression of architecture.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

^btw, i'm a big fan of persian/central asian architecture and would have loved to see its aesthetics applied to a skyscraper. eh... unfortunately there aren't very many examples of that. 

of the 'classic' skyscrapers of the beaux arts/art deco era, most were built in the industrial centers of the american midwest/northeast. if you get a chance, check out some of detroit's old skyscrapers. some of those buildings had designs similar to the geometrical patterns of islamic archicture. if/when i get some free time, i'll head to detroit and snap some pix.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

i always think of the building on the left in midtown Atlanta; it walks the fine line of looking good and looking plasticky. sorry i don't have a better photo.










-


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

1772 said:


> Some of the un-argubily best-looking skyscrapers are the old one's of New York; Empire State, Flat-Iron Building, Chrystler Building and soforth.
> 
> Yet it seems that all skyscrapers today are built in post-modern style?
> Am I missing something? Are there any newly built classical scrapers around?


Well, what you call classical skyscrapers are built in the art deco style; this was the prevailing style of the 1920's/1930's not just in skyscrapers, but in most buildings...and it's my favourite architectural style, I must say.:cheers:

Apparently you do see rare examples of art deco being built even today, but it's now considered retro...people prefer to build glass boxes these days...hno:


----------



## TheArcher (Sep 11, 2012)

This thread hasn't been used for a while, but in 2011/2012 three towers were completed in Den Haag/The Hague, The Netherlands which maybe belong here. See pictures:










The "red and white brick buildings" De JuBi Torens/The JuBi Towers 146m by Prof. Hans Kollhoff Architects.




























And the gray building De Kroon/The Crown 131.5m by Rapp+Rapp Architects. For its design architect Christian Rapp was inspired by the apartment buildings between 1900 and 1930 in Chicago.




























I like it


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

how do u guys like this? neo classical onto tall frames, not a skyscraper but its a tall building 
from tehran, iran
















































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=998739&page=3

i personally dont like them when they are too cluttered with frills and all, especially when they are bit too chunky


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ The design itself looks surprisingly good, but it's let down by what appears to be cheap materials (especially the windows looks very cheap).


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ainttelling said:


> I wish they build a really tall residential high-rise in this style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it would be nice haha


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for reviving this thread, Archer.


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

I like this thread.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Bank of America - New York!*

I surprised no one has mentioned this earlier, but I think the Bank of America tower in New York is a pretty classical-looking modern building. To me, it looks like an updated version of the Empire State Building and the Chrysler building.


DSC_0064 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0038 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0049 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0062 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0218 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0242 by QuantumX, on Flickr

]


----------



## hmelissa (Aug 5, 2013)

I really liked the photo of Bangkok. Thank you!


----------



## TheArcher (Sep 11, 2012)

You are welcome ikops  Nice pictures by everyone btw


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

1772 said:


> Some of the un-argubily best-looking skyscrapers are the old one's of New York; Empire State, Flat-Iron Building, Chrystler Building and soforth.
> 
> Yet it seems that all skyscrapers today are built in post-modern style?
> Am I missing something? Are there any newly built classical scrapers around?



Go Here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1022349


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This thread offers some interesting examples for new classical skyscrapers/highrises and smaller buildings in NYC:

*Historic pre WW2 Building styles planned in New York City*


----------



## Darianos (Jan 22, 2018)

конечно построят. или вы думаете что это все конец.


----------

